# shop safety



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

So much for shop safety this guys needs help









Bruce.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

I'm afraid to watch. Is there any blood? Or is it just a kickback?


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Hate to spoil it, the guy cuts his finger off, there IS blood shown, though not excessively.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Gheesh
Poor guy. Sure makes it look easy.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 25, 2007)

:laughing: If that was real he sure is dumb. His blade was excessively high which would have prevented that in the first place. And who is dumb enough to put their finger in line with the blade that close to it. he kept cutting for a while after he cut it off too. My vote is that it was fake. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it was a set up. He was too predictable from the beginning. The thumb didn't look real. It looked like it had dark tape on it. A fake thumb could have been held in his hand with a packet of movie blood that he squeezed. His reaction wasn't dramatic enough. He had the camera going and the close up shot...just too much of a set up. I've seen the real thing, and that didn't look real.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

It looks like the fake thumb is attached to the board.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Weather it was fake or real. It was shocking and something for all new people getting into woodworking should see. Also a great reminder for us more seasoned woodworkers. Make you realize how fast this sort of accident can happen.
Always work safe!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

I first "saw" this months ago, and it is definately fake.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a few more I will show and it will all be about shop safety, fake or not anything can and will happen in a wood shop ALWAYS THINK SAFETY

BRUCE.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the descriptions. I'm a wimp.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

hi all, im voting that was fake (thumb different colour to hand for starters amongst other things)but what was`nt fake was how close is hand was to the rotating blade pretty stupid for a prank i reckon.


----------

